# Pearling or Not?



## comewithme07 (Mar 21, 2018)

From the last few days I can see a chain of bubbles coming out of a damaged leaf.
Its Hygrophilia Corymbosa.

Is it really a pearling phenomenon or something else ?

I have fairly a deep tank, about 30 inch tall.
And lighting 144w in Total. 1x100w led Flood light and 2xLed Tubes.
Will it be enough to get the pearls ?























Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Plants do that when harmed.
Not pearling.


----------



## comewithme07 (Mar 21, 2018)

Does this thing have a name ..? 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

"damaged plant sending out oxygen from damaged area"


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

What Dutch said, that's not pearling... That chain of bubbles are leaking oxygen from a damaged plant stem/leaf...

Pearling looks more like this:


----------



## comewithme07 (Mar 21, 2018)

I just noticed ...same string like bubbles coming out of fresh new leaves (completely undamaged)!!!

Does that mean any kind of sickness in plants ?

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------

